# Blind bailing/Form and technique opinion



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The bridge is not something that you can "do for a while" and expect it to be effective. It's actually the harder, more disciplined part of the equation.

Start with a large target, at least 24". A shot anywhere on the target is an X. Start close, about 5 yards. Shoot your shot sequence, as many times as you think you can execute perfect arrows. The goal is to execute every arrow perfectly according to your shot sequence. If any arrow is less than perfect, stop shooting for the day and the next practice session, go back to the bale. Once you can consistently shoot perfect arrows per your shot sequence at 5 yards for several days, step back a few yards. Go through the same drill again. Accept only arrows shot perfectly in accordance with your shot sequence. Once you can execute perfectly at the new distance, step back again. Keep doing this until you get to whatever distance you plan to shoot.

Any time you feel that you are not shooting perfectly, go back to the bale & bridge.

This is the bridge as taught to me by Len Cardinale. He is in both the archery and bowhunting halls of fame.

Allen


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you aread I am going to beat this may take a while but I will. Trying to get video downloaded but am having trouble with it


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is a thread with a little more info on bale & bridge:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316&highlight=blank

Be sure to read my last few posts on it where I discovered the value of practicing shot sequence.

Allen


----------



## upatreearchery (Dec 29, 2017)

can you post up a pic of your release hand and how much of your index finger you use when shooting. you don't wanna use the fingertip try to put the trigger deeper up the finger in the second joint. You also want to activate the release with your back without moving your finger to activate the shot.


----------

